# Brothers corsa vxr. - family benefits



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

So my brother has had this for nearly a year and just been too busy to give it a clean. Washed well etc but never had a good seeing to.

He told me it would only need a quick once over.

How wrong was he. I got a thanks for the work that's about it. 
I don't mind doing family's car as long as they look after it. 
Now need to wash my mums and dad's cars but I run tests on them. I gotta gain something out of doing them lol.
Just hope he looks after it now.

Usual wash routine.










Rinse, snowfoam, while foam doing its thing brushes and g101 around shuts etc.

No many pictures.

Tardis to remove tar, iron x to remove fallout. Clayed with cg clay mitt.

Inside it was inspection time.










Don't think a quick job would do. Car was badly marked. A women owned it before must of used cheap car washes










After first couple of passes.

Had to up pad and polish combo.



















Working along the car.





































Passengers side was repainted. Was in for a treat :buffer:




























All done










1st coat for paint. Was wanting to use it to see what all the fuss was about



















Wheels wiped down with ipa.










Final touches.










And finished














































Products

Paint - polish angel master sealant- swissvax rolls royce
Wheels - nanolex paint and allow premium 
Windows - gtechniq g3 g4
Trim - nanolex trim rejuvenator 
Tyres - autosmart high style - I think it is

He's been doing well looking after it. So far only snowfoamed it to clean it. Only been 3 weeks. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice work, looks great. Your Brother owes you one for that


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jack said:


> Nice work, looks great. Your Brother owes you one for that


Got me a nice birthday present so all is well.

:buffer:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

:doublesho What a turnround..... Better than new...


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow! just wow!

and Happy Birthday mate. Your's is just a day earlier than me.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow. Fantastic turnaround on that, especially those scratches in the second pic


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic glossy red, great turnaround and nice job.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Guru said:


> Wow! just wow!
> 
> and Happy Birthday mate. Your's is just a day earlier than me.


Haha thanks 

Got a nice wee email from dw at 12am :lol:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice work and Happy Birthday, any pics of the evo? lol


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Shiney shiney I bet he's happy with that


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work but if he thought it was good before surely he now thinks its showroom standard!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

MEH4N said:


> nice work and Happy Birthday, any pics of the evo? lol


My evo of course




























Thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work what was used for the polishing stage?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice shine and reflections. Great work.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work what was used for the polishing stage?


Honestly can't really remember.

Think it was menz polishes. Some areas with fg400


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

That is excellent.


----------



## billyali86 (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you work in Hillington by any chance?

Quite often see a yellow evo up this way


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

billyali86 said:


> Do you work in Hillington by any chance?
> 
> Quite often see a yellow evo up this way


Nup. I was at braehead other night for dinner and picking up holiday tickets


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Smart looking VXR, great work


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow great work.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Car looks awsome . What did u think of master sealant on its own .


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Karl woods said:


> Car looks awsome . What did u think of master sealant on its own .


Was nice to use. Finish was good. Does add alittle something
Cant comment on durablity


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

Fantastic work as always mate  

May call upon your help when I finally get my first DA lol


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Amazing! Unbelievable gloss, hope your bro keeps on top of it.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice! The red is really deep and glossy now


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Top Job.:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

bloody hell didnt think a vauxhall red could look that good!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

jayz_son said:


> bloody hell didnt think a vauxhall red could look that good!


Thanks everyone.

Vauxhall now clearcoat the red. This one is clear coated.

Still need to get my hands on faded red car :buffer:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job looks much better and hope your bro looks after it better after all your hard work


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow that's such a wet looking finish. Top work fella :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

That was a luxury spa fir that red vxr


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Stunnng work ,nice one


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Well done Rascal 

That VXR looks amazing, you have a very lucky brother :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice. Great reflection shots!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Really good work, nice car too. Vauxhall flame red does shine up very nicely


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Adam_P said:


> Really good work, nice car too. Vauxhall flame red does shine up very nicely


It's clear coated now. Flame red was better when it had no clear on it


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

It went really pink over time though, which I'm guessing the clear coat is there to protect against?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Adam_P said:


> It went really pink over time though, which I'm guessing the clear coat is there to protect against?


I think it does protect it to a certain level.

But the disadvantage is that if it is badly faded you can't save it unlike old single stage paint


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

How do u rate the trim rejuvenator lovely work pal


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking finish. How do you rate the Polish Angel stuff?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

cracking job


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Cracking finish!!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Simply awesome! I think you must send some pictures to Opel's paint division to show them how a car should look


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ryboy_23 said:


> How do u rate the trim rejuvenator lovely work pal


I hate it high. Love it. 
On some stuff it doesnt last as long but mostly see few months worth of protection from it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Cracking finish. How do you rate the Polish Angel stuff?


Another very high rated product.

Nothing leaves the same finish.

Bmw i done and finished with 2 coats of master sealant 12 hours apart.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

hope he appreciated that...... what a turn around!!!


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

That is awesome, well done.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> Another very high rated product.
> 
> Nothing leaves the same finish.
> 
> Bmw i done and finished with 2 coats of master sealant 12 hours apart.


That looks like glass! Very impressive. Am I correcting in thinking a little goes a very long way?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah it does. Dont need much esp when the applicator is primed


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The PA products I've used all seem to go a long way. They may only be small bottles but will go far 👍


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> The PA products I've used all seem to go a long way. They may only be small bottles but will go far 👍


Yeah apart from the funny lids. I end up with a big blob of proud vat the end sometimes 2 if I don't get it locked. :lol:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the smaller bottles with what look like giant trigger heads always look funny


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Mmmmm it looks ok.......


Jokes mate looks great. Love the bm too


----------

